# 2BR villa for 70k?



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi

I'm planning to relocate from Mirdif in last days of March. I'm looking for 2BR villa in price of maximum 70K AED yearly (4 cheques). Do you think it's possible to get one somewhere near AL QUOZ? I mean any closer to al quoz than mirdiff is better. I was looking at Dubizzle but not many choices there (except al waha, but agent says only 2 villas left).
What is the best way of searching? Maybe dubizzle isn't best one?

Thanks for help!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Drive around the area you want to live in. Empty villas usually have signs posted that they are for rent. You can call on the spot and ask the agent for the details on it. I don't know about 2 bedroom villas.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dubizzle plus another one called propertyfinder.ae? Sometimes you find the same deals on both though. Not sure if you can find a 2br villa for 70k in that area but I'm sure you can in Mirdif


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Dubizzle plus another one called propertyfinder.ae? Sometimes you find the same deals on both though. Not sure if you can find a 2br villa for 70k in that area but I'm sure you can in Mirdif


Thanks Moe. I know I can find it in Mirdif but I'm tired of driving on Emirates Road 30 minutes one way a day. This Al Waha project looks promising, maybe some villas will be still empty by the time.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah it's frustrating, I live near Sharjah so I have to travel more than 30 minutes each way! Sometimes it also helps to look for quality too, not all villas will be of equal quality and some can be a total nightmare! Also new doesn't guarantee that it's good either, not like it used to before


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> yeah it's frustrating, I live near Sharjah so I have to travel more than 30 minutes each way! Sometimes it also helps to look for quality too, not all villas will be of equal quality and some can be a total nightmare! Also new doesn't guarantee that it's good either, not like it used to before


Tru that. I have so many problems with my current villa that I cannot stand it anymore. I'm just courius if there is any chance to rent anything closer to marina. I would rent a flat instead but because I have dog it's better to find some villa with sand/green area. I found few in Springs, but they want 70k on one cheque and my company will never approve it...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A lot of agents will tell you that there are only 2 villas left. I highly doubt it considering the current real estate market situation. If you're keen on Al Waha villas then drive around the area and start calling the numbers you see displayed outside. 
I'm not sure if you'll find a villa for 70K though. The Springs area has 2 bedroom villas and the 4M units (middle unit 2 bedrooms) are going for approximately 75K if I'm not mistaken. Be warned though that the rooms are extremely tiny and most of the villas have been used and abused by previous tennants!


----------



## spacemanDXB (Jan 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> A lot of agents will tell you that there are only 2 villas left. I highly doubt it considering the current real estate market situation. If you're keen on Al Waha villas then drive around the area and start calling the numbers you see displayed outside.
> I'm not sure if you'll find a villa for 70K though. The Springs area has 2 bedroom villas and the 4M units (middle unit 2 bedrooms) are going for approximately 75K if I'm not mistaken. Be warned though that the rooms are extremely tiny and most of the villas have been used and abused by previous tennants!


Pamela, thanks for this great answer, I will try to avoid it then. For Al Waha it's seems to be reasonably priced (between 55-65) and it's close enough to my company so I'll give it a shot.

Anyways - do any of you have any info about Al Waha? I mean are there any shops in "walking distance"? My wife doesn't have a car yet...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

spacemanDXB said:


> Pamela, thanks for this great answer, I will try to avoid it then. For Al Waha it's seems to be reasonably priced (between 55-65) and it's close enough to my company so I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Anyways - do any of you have any info about Al Waha? I mean are there any shops in "walking distance"? My wife doesn't have a car yet...


I'm sorry I don't have any information about Al Waha. I've been living in the Springs area for the last 6 years and will be starting my own search for a new place soon.....not really looking forward to it! But I have a dog too so I understand your need to find a villa instead of an apartment.

Good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

spacemanDXB said:


> Pamela, thanks for this great answer, I will try to avoid it then. For Al Waha it's seems to be reasonably priced (between 55-65) and it's close enough to my company so I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Anyways - do any of you have any info about Al Waha? I mean are there any shops in "walking distance"? My wife doesn't have a car yet...


It's an isolated development and you practicaly have to offroad to drive into it. I wouldn't recommend living there unless you have car. It'd take ages to get a cab, if they'll even go out all that way. No 'shopping centre', but I think a small supermarket. The building sare generally and there is landscaping.

There is a reason why it's so cheap. Oh, and all the apartment building and villas are painted a vile yellow colour too.
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyways - do any of you have any info about Al Waha? I mean are there any shops in "walking distance"? My wife doesn't have a car yet...[/QUOTE]

Have to agree with Elphaba, was out that way this morning looking at a job and there is stuff all ammenities in the area in the way of shops ect.
And definetaly without a car you are trapped.
I did not even see any buses, let alone taxi's.


----------

